# wer kennt Biberpopulationen?



## angeltreff (6. Januar 2004)

Eben kam folgende Mail rein:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
> 
> Solange es in der Mecklenburgischen Kleinseenplatte und der Müritz sowie den angrenzenden großen Seen keine Biber gibt, sollte auch niemand mit ihrer Existenz "angeben", wie es auf vielen Werbeschriften von Reiseunternehmen, Campingplätzen, Ferienhausvermietern, Angelanbietern Bootsvermietern  und Hausbootcharterunternehmen leider üblich ist.
> Vielmehr würde man viel mehr für  diese Tierart tun, wenn man in entsprechenden Schriften und Websites konkretes Wissen gäbe sowie auf Websites Links zu informativen Biberseiten, z.B. "www.bibermanagement.de", auf der auch noch weitere Seiten verlinkt sind, so daß eine große Menge an wahrer Information bereit steht. Falsch ist auch, zu schreiben, es gäbe "noch den selten gewordenen"  Biber, denn diese
> ...



In diesem Zusammenhang stellt sich mir die Frage, wo es denn überhaupt noch Biber gibt. Und da Angler nun mal am Wasser sind meine Frage: "Wer kennt Gewässer, wo es Biber gibt?"

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2004)

HI! 


An der Naab (Donauzufluss) gibts welche (selber gesehen) 
und auch an der Vils (Naabzufluss) hab ich schon sehr viele gesehen...


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo angeltreff

Also ich kenne da schonmal mehrere.
Zum einen habe ich mit Aalfreak vor ein paar Tagen an der Donau bei Pförring einen Biber beobachten können.Er hatte unweit von unserem Angelplatz sein Revier und kam am Abend aus seiner Höhle.
Weiter kenne ich Biberreviere in Schrobenhausen bei Ingolstadt an der Weihlach, und ringsum in Brandenburg in der Schorfheide.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2004)

link


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Januar 2004)

An der Altmühl gibts die massenhaft, auch am Altmühlsee
(Lästig!! in der Angelschnur!!)


----------



## Hummer (6. Januar 2004)

In Brandenburg bin ich schon öfter Bibern begegnet. Die schwimmen sogar im Oder-Havel-Kanal herum.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2004)

@Ossipeter 
ist bei uns in der Oberpfalz genau dass gleiche.... da gibts so viel von den Viechern dass die beim AAlangeln schon fast eine Plage sind... da meint man man hat den Biss des Jahrhunderts und dann wars wieder so ein liebes Tier


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. Januar 2004)

Ich habe hier mal einen interessanten Link dazu.


----------



## masch1 (6. Januar 2004)

In bayern währe das der Inn von Kufstein bis zur Mündung in die Donau und dessen Nebenflüsse Salzach, Rot usw. hier im Einzugsbereich des Inn gibt es eine sehr starke Population die ersten Bieber wurden in den 70´er Jahren Wiedereingebürgert ich mein es müßte 1975 in der Richtung gewesen sein.

Die Bieber sind bei uns Allgegenwärtig man trift sie täglich am und im Wasser sie sind auch nicht allzu scheu die schwimmen schon mal 2-3 m an einem vorbei #h


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2004)

Ich hab schon mal hinter vorgehaltener Hand gehört.. dass manche Jäger bei uns den Bestand naja sagen wir mal kontrollieren... sind aber nur Gerüchte


----------



## masch1 (6. Januar 2004)

Das Bild habe ich aufgenommen im Sommer 2003 bei einer 3 Tages Kanutour mit meinen Söhnen auf dem Inn

als wir dann auf 5 m rangepaddelt sind pasierte das


----------



## Gelöschter User (6. Januar 2004)

Hi,
Es gibt in Bayern fast keinen Fluß oder Bachlauf wo der Biber nicht ist.

Das "extremste" Bibervorkommen das ich kenne ist an meinem Privatweiher der am Stadtrand von Markt Schwaben liegt. Der/die  Biber stauen regelmäßig meinen Vorfluter, so das ich gezwungen bin ihren Damm einzureißen weil sonst der Aufzuchtweiher überläuft.
Einer der Biber war auch schon im Gewächshaus.

Das andere Extrem ist der Biberbau mitten in München am Deutschen Museum. Bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit kann er beobachtet werden. Auch im Englischen Garten in München "stolpert" man schon mal über einen dieser Gesellen.


----------



## Karstein (6. Januar 2004)

@ Mucki (Gruß gen Minga): vorgestern gab es im TV einen kurzen Beitrag, das sich die Biber in einer Population von 30 jetzt auch an der Elbe in Höhe Geesthacht vor Hamburg niedergelassen haben (kamen aus der Ehemaligen herüber).

Wie von Hummer schon erwähnt, sind die Biber auch bei Berlin in Brandenburg gut vertreten im Oder-/ Havelkanal, der Oder (meinte es gelesen zu haben?) und in der östlichen Elbe.

Gruß an den Gewässerwart

Karsten


----------



## Der_Glücklose (6. Januar 2004)

.....


----------



## angeltreff (6. Januar 2004)

Ist ja echt interessant, Danke für Eure Infos. Ich werde jetzt mal etwas tiefer recherchieren, denn der Biber ist ganz genau so angearscht wie wir Angler. 
Dauernd greift jemand in deine Welt ein.


----------



## wolle (6. Januar 2004)

biber sind in der elbe nicht mehr selten,beim angeln sehe ich sie
fast immer,wenn ich wieder mal losgehe mache ich mal ein paar
aufnahmen von bäumen die die jungs umgesäbelt haben #h


----------



## Fliegenfisch (6. Januar 2004)

*Biber ohne Ende*

Servus @ll

Bei mir Burgheim ( Oberbayern zwischen Rain am Lech und Neuburg an der Donau ) gibt`s Biber ohne Ende.
Ich bin als Fischereiaufseher viel unterwegs am Wasser und im Winter vergeht fast kein Tag an dem die Biber an einem neuen Baum knabbern oder ihn umlegen.
Is schon recht gewaltig welche Bäume die Tierchen da annagen an einer Stelle ( die recht abgelegen ist ) machen sie zurzeit einen Kahlschlag. 
Wenn Interesse besteht mach ich am Wochenende ein paar Bilder von den Bäumen das mal mal sieht was die Tierchen da umlegen. Leider gehts nicht früher ich muss morgen wieder arbeiten.

An zwei Weihern bei uns die schon zugefroren sind fressen die Viecher gleich vom Eis aus an den Bäumen.
An einem See gibts eine riesige Biberburg ca. 5x5x2 Meter ( Dort werden immer wieder schone Hechte gefangen )

Also Biber ohne Ende

Bei mehr info Hier: http://www.haus-im-moos.de/aktuell/aktuell.html

Ps.: Die hatten sogar mal ne Web-cam mit eingefangenen Bibern

Gruß an alle

Fliegenfisch


----------



## angeltreff (6. Januar 2004)

@ wolle + @ Fliegenfisch

Ja, Bilder würden mich bei Gelegenheit mal interessieren. Danke Euch schon mal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. Januar 2004)

An meinem Hausgewässer, der Donau zwischen Regensburg und Straubing, gibt es auch viele Bieber. In dem Bereich wo ich zum Angeln gehe sind zwei Bieberburgen. Im Sommer kann ich sie in der Dämmerung immer sehr gut beobachten. Gestört haben sie mich bis jetzt noch nie.


----------



## Steelhead (6. Januar 2004)

Ich habe vor Weihnachten mit Bitterling an der Oder (Hohensaaten, Hafen) gefischt, nicht´s gefangen, aber einen Biber in unmittelbarer Nähe (10m) beobachten können. War überhaupt nicht scheu oder ängstlich. Unter dem Bau bzw. in seiner Umgebung gab´s übrigens massenhaft kleine KöFi´s aller Arten. Sie haben dort einen optimal geschützten Unterschlupf gefunden.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Aalfreak (6. Januar 2004)

Servus! An meiner Stammstrecke der Donau, ca.20km östlich von Ingolstadt, sind die Biber in großer Zahl vertreten. Auf einer Fläche von etwa 3km² leben mindestens 8 Biberfamilien incl. Nachwuchs. Diese Baumeister legen zwar ne Menge Holz um, lassen jedoch genug stehen. Kein Biber wird unter natürlichen Umständen sein ganzes Teretorium abholzen. An den Gewässern tut einzig und allein der Mensch Schaden anrichten. Gruß!


----------



## rob (7. Januar 2004)

wir in den donauauen in österreich haben auch noch einen biber bestand.
ich selbst hab schon welche beobachten können und schon spuren gefunden,aber fotos werd ich wohl erst nächstes jahr liefern können.
vor kurzem haben sich die boardies löti und gismowolf auf die suche der biber gemacht,wie auch einige andere und folgendes gefunden
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22421
lg rob#h


----------



## Gelöschter User (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von angeltreff _
> *: "Wer kennt Gewässer, wo es Biber gibt?"
> 
> *



Hi angeltreff,

nachdem was gepostet wurde müßte Deine Frage eigentlich heißen: Wer kennt Gewässer wo es KEINE Biber gibt?


Übrigens laufen in den nördlich von München gelegenen Isarauen schon die ein oder anderen Waschbären rum. Sozusagen "Zuagroaste"


----------



## Flußbarschfan (7. Januar 2004)

Hi, kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschliesen! In Bayern gibt es anscheinend sehr viele von diesen hochintiligenten Tieren! 
Bin oft am Main-Donau-Kanal bei Riedenburg und man glaubt es kaum, in den Altwässern rund um den Kanal gibts massig Biber! Sie schwimmen sogar im Kanal herum und schleppen Weidenzweige von einem Ufer zum Anderen. In der Donau bei Ingolstadt, ja sogar bei den Baggerseen in Forstwiesen (bei Ingolstadt) sieht man Biber und Biberspuren. Dennoch sollte man diese putzigen Baumfäller nicht als Plage oder so betrachten. Erzählungen meines Großvaters nach, gab es vorm Krieg unzählige Biber im Ingolstädter Raum. Kanalisierung und Begradigung der Flußläufe haben sie lange Zeit vertrieben. Seit froh, dass er so anpassungsfähig ist! Ich denke der eine oder ander Ast in der Schnur, sei ihm verziehen! Kenne nur einen Angler der bisher das Pech hatte, einen drillen zu müssen und da hat der Biber gewonnen. Zu den Waschbären kann ich nur sagen, wenn sie wie bei Karlsruhe in Massen auftreten, sind sie nervig. Die leeren jede Mülltonne! Allen Biberguckern ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr!


----------



## Bonifaz (7. Januar 2004)

Hey

In Meck Pom, insbesondere in der Peene und ihre Nebenflüsse, gibt es reichlich Biber. Gesehen hab ich schon öfter welche, aber auch die umgesäbelten Bäume sowie das laute klatschen mit dem Schwanz. Das ist so laut, dass man denkt, eine Kuh ist ins Wasser gesprungen.
In der Elbe bei geesthacht hab ich noch keine gesehen, aber ich werde jetzt mal drauf achten.

in diesem Sinne


----------



## THD (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
im Frühjahr 03 stand in unserer Regionalzeitung, dass beim Ort Schlitz der erste Biber im Oberlauf der Fulda, Gewässersystem
Weser gesehen worden ist, meines Wissens der erste Fund in Nord- und Mittelhessen.

Grüße
THD


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Februar 2004)

Sogar in NRW gibt´s Biber, und das auch schon ganz offiziell seit über 10 Jahren:

Am Stausee Obermaubach wurden bereits vor über 10 Jahren zwei Biber ausgesetzt, die sich inzwischen erfolgreich und mehrfach schon vermehrt haben! Die Jungtiere der Biber sind teilweise verlegt worden, teilweise eigenständig (!) gewandert und haben sich an Flüssen und Stauseen der Eifel en neues Zuhause gesucht. Im Rotbachtal haben sich vor 2 Jahren die letzten beiden Nachkommen der Ur-Biber niedergelassen und sehr zum Leid der angrenzenden Landwirte dort begonnen eine Burg am kleinen Rotbach zu bauen. Letztes Jahr gab´s keine Nachkommen, da der Stausee wegen Repertauren an der Mauer teilweise trocken gelegt war - offensichtlich haben die Biber daher entschieden keine Nachkommen zu bekommen! #t  Wird schon wieder! :m


----------



## Frankenfischer (10. Februar 2004)

In der Wörnitz zwischen Dinkelsbühl und Öttingen ist auch Biberland und zwar ordendlich !!


----------



## fishman (11. März 2004)

Dass es an der Mecklenburgischen Seen-Platte keine Biber geben soll, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Zumindest in einigen Flüssen, wie z.B. die Warnow, Sude, Schaale, Elde, gibt es Biber.  Damit dürften auch einige Seen einen Biberbestand aufweisen.


----------



## Peter Dorsch (11. März 2004)

Hallo Biberfreunde!:q 
In meiner Geburtsgegend,Dessau-Sachsen-Anhalt gab es
selbst zu DDR-Zeiten an der Mittleren Elbe und Mulde einen
stabilen Biberbestand.Und das trotz der völlig durch 
Chemieabwässer verseuchten Gewässer.
Haben diese fleissigen "Baumeister"oft beim Nachtangeln
in den nicht verseuchten Elbealtarmen hinter den Deichen
Beobachten können.Die Burschen waren streng geschützt
ein Freund meiner Familie Forstmeister i.R. hat mir mal
erzählt,daß sie den"Staatsauftrag "hatten extra in den Bibergebieten Weichhölzer anzupflanzen,damit die Tierchen sich ordentlich vermehren können-wurden lebend gefangen und"Devisenträchtig"ins Ausland verhöckert.
Nur eins ist aus heutiger Sicht traurig,die Angelgewässer 
meiner Jugendzeit liegen im"Biberschutzgebiet" und  dürfen nicht mehr beangelt werden-die Naturschützer haben die"bösen" Angler:e :e :e verbannt.

Gruss!#h #h 

Peter Dorsch


----------



## Case (12. März 2004)

" Angelgewässer 
meiner Jugendzeit liegen im"Biberschutzgebiet" und dürfen nicht mehr beangelt werden-die Naturschützer haben die"bösen" Angler   verbannt. "

Das ist genau der Grund weshalb ich nicht über mir bekannte Biberpopulationen schreibe. Genausowenig wie über seltene Vogelarten oder anderes geschütztes Getier. Wir Angler wissen schon was an unseren Gewässern zuhause ist. Man braucht die Naturschützer doch wirklich nicht auf sowas hinweisen. 

Case


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (12. März 2004)

Biber habe ich hier um Düsseldorf herum noch nie gesehen; es gibt sie wahrscheinlich hier auch nicht ?
Allerdings habe ich nachts schon oft Bekanntschaft mit Nutriats gemacht ( sehen zumindest aus wie Biber ) und die können einem mit ihrer unglaublichen Geräuschkulisse ( da denkt man, es spricht jemand mit dir ) schon ziemlichen Schrecken einjagen.
Man sieht sie nur ab der Dämmerung und wenn ich Erzählungen glauben soll, sind diese Burschen vor Jahren aus einer Pelzfarm abgehauen und haben sich dann in der Freiheit rasant vermehrt.
Hat jemand schon etwas von diesen Tierchen gehört ?
:g


----------



## THD (16. März 2004)

@ Kakengrösse 1

Habe vor ca. 10 Jahren mal einen Nutria mitten im Stadtgebiet von Erfurt gesehen, damals fütterte ein ca. 10 jähriges Mädchen
den Nutria mit Möhren aus der Hand.


----------



## Case (16. März 2004)

Nutrias gibts bei uns jede Menge. Die werden, oder wurden bejagt weil die wirklich alles untergraben ( Damm am Kanal... ) . Muß man auch echt aufpassen wo man hintritt.  Unversehens kann man da bis zum Hintern in ein Loch einbrechen. 

Case


----------



## wolle (17. März 2004)

heute habe ich an der elbe mal ein paar aufnahmen gemacht,ob
alte elbe oder stromelbe es gibt sie überall,standorte werde ich nicht verraten denn was Case geschrieben hat gibt mir doch zu
denken.


----------



## wolle (17. März 2004)

viele dieser standorte liegen sogar an stark befahrenen straßen
und unter brücken,daß scheint die putzigen kerle garnicht zu stören


----------



## wolle (17. März 2004)

wie speerspietzen sind sie abgenagt,wer da im dunklen draufällt
ist geschichte.


----------



## arno (1. April 2004)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Moin!
Gibt auch Biber die Pech haben!!!
Siehe Foto:


----------



## robertb (1. April 2004)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Unser Pachtweiher ist umzingelt von 3 Biberbauten die sich auch fleissig fortplanzen. Leider fällt denen nicht der Baum auf den Kopf  :c  Die sind mittlerweile eine Plage. Meines Wissen wird in Bayern schon darüber nachgedacht das die Biber unter das Jagd-Recht fallen sollen.
Die Armen Jäger  #t


----------



## René F (4. April 2004)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Dass sich Biber nicht an der Nähe von Menschen stören, zeigt die Tatsache, dass es sie mittlerweile mitten in München gibt: 
http://www.br-online.de/wissenschaft/tiersendungen/sendungen/20040215.html


----------



## René F (4. April 2004)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Im übrigen muss ich als Zoologe und Ökologe noch anmerken, dass wir und über jede Tierart, die in unsere Natur zurückkehrt freuen sollten. 
Gerade Biber sind aus gewässerökologischer Sicht eine Bereicherung. Die durch die Biber hervorgerufenen Strukturveränderungen des Gewässers wirken sich durchaus auch positiv auf die Fischartengemeinschaften und -populationen aus.


----------



## fishermax (5. September 2005)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Bei uns an der Altmühl hat es auch schon öfters Probleme mit Bibern gegeben, letzte Woche ist uns bei einer nächtlichen Autofahrt ein Riesenvieh ganz ruhig mitten über die 
Straße spaziert in einen Graben der in die Altmühl mündet


----------



## Debilofant (5. September 2005)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Ausgebuddelter Thread, aber egal. An der Oder sin die Meisters mittlerweile, zunehmend im Famielienverbund, am gesamten Flusslauf zu finden und zwar zahlreich. Es ist z.B. im Bereich Oderbruch inzwischen eher die Ausnahme, beim Angelausflug keinen Biber zu Gesicht zu bekommen, sogar im Winter beim Quappenangeln schwimmen sie einem vor der Nase herum und scheinen sich auch vor den ins Wasser laufenden Schnüren nicht zu fürchten... (manchnmal aber auch eine Rotte Wildschweine |supergri)

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## sparefankerl (22. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*



René F schrieb:


> Im übrigen muss ich als Zoologe und Ökologe noch anmerken, dass wir und über jede Tierart, die in unsere Natur zurückkehrt freuen sollten.
> Gerade Biber sind aus gewässerökologischer Sicht eine Bereicherung. Die durch die Biber hervorgerufenen Strukturveränderungen des Gewässers wirken sich durchaus auch positiv auf die Fischartengemeinschaften und -populationen aus.



#q hm ich muss auch mal anmerken das aus zoologischer und ökologischer Sicht natürliche Lebensräume für das Viech relativ knapp bemessen sind und da wo er nicht hingehört auch nicht durch völlig veralterte Gesetze geschützt werden sollte!!
Der Schaden den er überall anrichtet führt hoffentlich bald dazu     das Biber wieder bejagt werden. Denn der Biber hat längst alle natürlichen Lebensräume besetzt und da wo er nicht hingehört sollte er auch bekämpft werden dürfen .In Fischteichen wo er inzwischen  überall vorkommt hat der "Baumeister" absolut nichts zu suchen . Gerade von "Zoologen und Ökologen" würde ich mir wünschen diese Unterschiede zu erkennen und nicht stur an verstaubten Paragraphen festzuhalten !!


----------



## rippi (22. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Pech für dich das der Biber in deinen Bundesland ein eigentlich heimisches Tier ist. Also was würde da eine Bejagung bringen? Warum sollte das Tier das in einer Region, auch vor der deutschlandweiten Ausrottung, vorkommen ist schon wieder eingeschränkt werden nur weil irgendjemand seinen Teich in Gefahr sieht?

 Außerdem haben's Biber drauf!


----------



## Onkelfester (23. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*



sparefankerl schrieb:


> #q hm ich muss auch mal anmerken das aus zoologischer und ökologischer Sicht natürliche Lebensräume für das Viech relativ knapp bemessen sind und da wo er nicht hingehört auch nicht durch völlig veralterte Gesetze geschützt werden sollte!!
> Der Schaden den er überall anrichtet führt hoffentlich bald dazu     das Biber wieder bejagt werden. Denn der Biber hat längst alle natürlichen Lebensräume besetzt und da wo er nicht hingehört sollte er auch bekämpft werden dürfen .In Fischteichen wo er inzwischen  überall vorkommt hat der "Baumeister" absolut nichts zu suchen . Gerade von "Zoologen und Ökologen" würde ich mir wünschen diese Unterschiede zu erkennen und nicht stur an verstaubten Paragraphen festzuhalten !!



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass du dich über einen 10 Jahre alten Beitrag aufregst?


----------



## sparefankerl (23. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

besser spät als nie!


----------



## sparefankerl (23. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

die biber die damals ausgesetzt wurden waren nie heimisch bei uns !!  weil sie kanadische biber eingebürgert haben !


----------



## sparefankerl (23. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

und  ich kann den schwachsinn nicht mehr hören .. der biber hat sich so massenhaft bei uns ausgebreitet ,dass er wirklich ne plage und in meinen augen ein schädling ist ! wenn er mal kurz innerhalb von paar nächten 50 jahre alte bäume fällt oder ne ganze streuobstwiese plattmacht frag ich mich schon ob unsere umweltschützer nicht ein bisserl übers ziel hinaus schiessen !


----------



## Riesenangler (23. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Komm zu uns ins Havelland. Hier findest du die Tiere an allen möglichen Stellen. 
Allein in der Verbindung zwischen meinem Hausgewässer, dem Wusterwitzer See und dem Nachbarsee, kenne ich fünf Biberburgen.
Die Viecher lassen sich von Anglern auch nicht stören, sondern schwimmen einen Meter am Boot vorbei.Ich finde die Drollig.


----------



## sparefankerl (23. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

|krach:
ich sag nix mehr ...  ;+ 

ich hab auch nix gegen biber , aber biber tourismus lehne ich ab !
und falls mal einer an meinem boot nur 1 m vorbei schwimmt muss ich aufpassen dass mir das ruder nicht aus versehen ausm boot fällt .... #c


----------



## wokm4n (23. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Hallo zusammen,
auch wenn das eine in diesem Falle alte Diskussion ist. Hier ein interessanter Artikel zur Auswirkung von Bibern auf die Fischpopulation: 
http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/MehrFischedurchBiber_KurtStrauss.pdf

Grüße
woky


----------



## Jose (23. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

mal 'ne anmerkung: hier ist, nach kurt vonnegut, die ganze südstadt voller biber.


----------



## chef (24. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Oberpfalz:
In jedem Fluss, Bach, Rinnsal, Kiesgrube und auch immeröfter in Fischeichen.
Und mitlerweile auch wieder in so manchem Kochtopf...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*



chef schrieb:


> Oberpfalz:
> 
> Und mitlerweile auch wieder in so manchem Kochtopf...


Wie schmecken die denn?
Wo krieg ich einen her?


----------



## Ossipeter (24. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Wie Hirschbraten. Sehr fein vom Geschmack und der Konsistenz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Wo krieg ich einen her?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo krieg ich einen her?


 
Bei uns hier in Franken werden gelegentlich einzelne Biber zum Abschuss freigegeben. Wenn man Beziehungen zu Jägern hat, kommt man da gelegentlich (aber eher selten) an Biberfleisch ran.

Die sollen geschmacklich wirklich gut sein. 

Ich kenne jemanden, der so ziemlich jedes Viech probiert, das er auf seinen Teller bekommt. Antwort auf meine Frage, wie Biber schmeckt: "Ungefähr so wie Eichhörnchen." |bigeyes


----------



## Taxidermist (24. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Ich habe vor Jahren zwei präpariert, die stehen in irgendeinem bayrischen Museum.
Damals waren es Unfallopfer, der wohl bis heute häufigste Tod, den die Biber sterben. Interessanterweise fast immer die Männchen, welche es auf der Suche nach neuem Revier erwischt!
Auf die Idee mal zu probieren, bin ich damals leider nicht gekommen?
Dafür habe ich aber schon Eichhörnchen gegessen!

Nachtrag:
Auch im "Ländle" haben sich die Biber von Kocher und Jagst, inzwischen den Neckar abwärts verbreitet!
Der erste Biber ist vor zwei Jahren in Mannheim gesichtet worden!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Hat sich schon jemand gemeldet, dass ich vom nächsten ein Stück kriege.
Danke ;-))

Werde dann berichten..


----------



## racoon (24. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Früher - sehr viel früher - zu Zeiten, als das Mönchtum noch weit verbreitet waren galten die Biber als Fische, da sie im Wasser lebten. So durften sie in der Fastenzeit verspeist werden. Waren schon clever, die damaligen Jungs. So haben sie auch das Bier erfunden, was bitter schmeckt ist kein Genuss und somit in der Verzichts-Zeit erlaubt. 
Optimale Fastenspeise wäre demnach Biber-Krustenbraten mit Biersoße.

Thomas - ich gehe davon aus, dass Du vom Biber den Schwanz zum Futtern bekommst.

Rettet die Wälder - esst mehr Biber.


----------



## destoval (24. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*



wokm4n schrieb:


> http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/MehrFischedurchBiber_KurtStrauss.pdf




Sehr interessanter Beitrag, danke #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

...... z.B. in Leutkirch/Allgäu im Ochsweiher und Rebsweiher. Selbst gesehen.......  #6


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Ich würde sagen, dass bei uns im Spessart so ziemlich alle Bäche, die in den Main münden, Biberbestand haben.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Onkelfester (24. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Bei uns in Potsdam und Umgebung hat sich der Biber auch ziemlich heftig ausgebreitet.
Erstaunlich finde ich, dass er anscheinend keinerlei Berührungsängste zum Menschen zeigt.
Auf der Freundschaftsinsel am Potsdamer Hauptbahnhof sind jede Menge angespitzter Bäume. Ich habe da zwar noch keinen Biber gesehen aber die Frasspuren sind schon recht eindeutig.
Im Prinzip habe ich nichts gegen die Tiere und finde, dass wir doch ein wenig mehr Toleranz gegenüber Tieren, deren Lebensraum unser Angelrevier ist walten lassen sollten. 
Klar verursachen sie Schäden aber das tun Bockkäfer, Wasserratten und rücksichtslose Angler auch.
An meinem See gibt es allerdings einen, der sich offensichtlich einen Jux draus macht mich zu piesacken. 
Ein uraltes, riesiges Männchen, das aussieht, als würden die Jäger aus der Umgebung immer nur auf ihn schießen.
Sobald ich die Angeln aufgebaut habe und mich gemütlich in meinen Stuhl setze, kommt er und schwimmt einmal quer über alle Montagen. #q
Bei dem könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen mal Biberschwanz in Biersosse zu probieren.


----------



## Trollwut (24. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass bei uns im Spessart so ziemlich alle Bäche, die in den Main münden, Biberbestand haben.
> 
> Gruß
> Steff-Peff



Ich sitze ca. 20 km unterhalb von Steff-Peff.
Bei uns am see gabs mal einen, der ist aber seit rund 2 Jahren nichtmehr auffindbar. Auch die früher an unserer Mainstrecke sind bei weitem nichtmehr so aktiv wie noch vor ein paar Jahren. Einen Streckenabschnitt oberhalb sind aber massenweise angekaute Bäume. Bei uns waren sie auch immer sehr, sehr scheu. Hat man nur nachts gesehen, und sobald sie einen bemerkt haben, wurde auf Tauchstation gegangen,


----------



## zokker (24. März 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Bei uns gibts Biber wie Sand am Meer. Hab letztes Jahr mit Frauchen zwei Bibertouren in der Dämmerung gemacht. Auf einer Strecke von rund 4km haben wir 11 und auf der 2 Tour 13 Biber gezählt. Es wurde kein Biber doppelt gezählt. Die Tiere sind nicht scheu und an Boote sind sie schon gewöhnt.
Umholzen tun sie allerhand, aber was willste machen, gehört dazu. Die Natur ist verschwenderisch.
Gruß zokker


----------



## zokker (6. April 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Hallo an alle,
gestern Boot ins Wasser geschmissen und heute mal Probefahrt zu einem See gemacht. Auf einer Strecke von 7km haben wir 10 Biberburgen gezählt (da sind noch weitaus mehr). Gesehen haben wir aber keinen Biber da auf dieser Strecke wenige Boote unterwegs sind, also Biber sehr scheu. Gesehen haben wir aber einen Fischotter.


















































Gruß zokker


----------



## chef (7. April 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

In jedem Graben, Bach, Fluss und grösserem Weiher/See
Überall!!!!


----------



## Hesse1982 (7. April 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

An der Kinzig in Hessen (Mündet in Hanau in den Main) gibt es auch jede Menge Bieber ! Genau wie Eisvögel und Störche.


----------



## Trickyfisher (7. April 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Hi Alle
Bei uns in Wien gibte es in der ganzen Stadt geschaetzte 400 Biber.
Die kommen einstweilen an so ziemlich jeden Gewaesser vor und sind teilweise gar nicht mehr scheu.
An meinen Angelplatz sehe ich die regelmaessig rauskommen und fressen.


----------



## vermesser (7. April 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, der so ziemlich jedes Viech probiert, das er auf seinen Teller bekommt. Antwort auf meine Frage, wie Biber schmeckt: "Ungefähr so wie Eichhörnchen." |bigeyes



|bigeyes Also ich würde ja von beiden mal ein Stück nehmen, wenn einer was über hat, nebst Tips zur Zubereitung :vik: .

Schön eine NAGERPLATTE zum Mittag, mit kühlem Bier #6 .


----------



## Michael.S (7. April 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Bayern hat mit ca 15000 die meisten Biber in Deutschland , bei uns in Niedersachsen sind es immerhinn ca 500 ,schon beachtlich wen man bedenkt das der Biber in Deutschland als ausgerottet galt und auch heute noch giebt es genug Leute die den Biber gerne wieder ausrotten würden ,er überflutet halt Ackerflächen usw. usw. ich hätte gern schon Biber in der Gegend


----------



## Lajos1 (7. April 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Hallo, 

die 15000 für Bayern, ich glaube das sind schon deutlich mehr.
Ich kenne bei uns in Mittelfranken kein einziges Gewässer, das nicht stark Biberverseucht ist. Anfangs haben sich die Leute noch gefreut, jetzt ist er zur Landplage geworden. Ist ja auch logisch, natürliche Feinde hat er nicht mehr, bejagt darf er (momentan noch nicht, aber das wird kommen müssen) nicht werden.
Man kann ein Tier nicht einfach aussetzen und denken das wäre in Ordnung und es wird wieder wie vor 300 Jahren, wenn die Umwelt dazu nicht mehr passt ist das zu kurz gedacht. 
Jetzt haben wir in Bayern teure Biberumsiedlungssprogramme aber die Balkanländer, welche  bis jetzt Biber von uns abnahmen wollen auch keine mehr, wegen Überpopulationen.
Ja ja, die Geister die ich rief - jetzt kriegen wir die Biber nicht mehr los.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## inselkandidat (7. April 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Mehr Wölfe müssen her!​


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Mehr Waller müssen her!​



So is richtig. Der frisst nämlich alles :m


----------



## Lajos1 (7. April 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Hallo Trollwut,

so große Waller gibts kaum. Ein ausgewachsenes Männchen (Biber, nicht Waller) bringt es locker auf 30 Kilo.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Trollwut,
> 
> so große Waller gibts kaum. Ein ausgewachsenes Männchen (Biber, nicht Waller) bringt es locker auf 30 Kilo.
> 
> ...



Weiß ich beides, war auch eher als Scherz gedacht #6


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. April 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Den hat es letztes Jahr im Sindersbachtal bei Gemünden erwischt und letzte Woche wurde einer in Lohr überfahren. 
Sind schon ganz schöne Kaliber.
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. April 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Gerade auf dem Handy ein Bild gefunden, das ich vor ein paar Wochen geschossen habe. Ist echt beeindruckend, was die Nager anstellen. Qualität des Bildes ist leider nicht so toll :c

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Wegberger (19. April 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

Hallo,

in/ an der Rur (ohne h) gibt es auch Biber.


----------



## dorsch20 (21. April 2015)

*AW: wer kennt Biberpopulationen?*

In einem weiter oben verlinkten Artikel wird begeistert behauptet, dass der Biber viele neue Laichplätze für Fische schafft.
Das mag sein, ich kenne es aber auch umgekehrt.
In der Warnow und einigen Nebengewässern gibt es seit Urzeiten Laichplätze von Bach- und Meerforellen.
Nun haben sich aber auch hier die Biber stark ausgebreitet.
Und dort, wo der Biber das Wasser staut, laicht keine Forelle mehr.
Das Wasser ist dann zu tief und der Untergrund wird schlammig.


----------

